# Mail iCloud bloqué ?



## iJof (30 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir,
Impossible pour moi d’envoyer un mail avec mon compte iCloud. Est-ce un problème individuel ou une panne générale ?

Merci.


----------



## r e m y (30 Octobre 2018)

Selon Apple, il n'y a actuellement aucun souci
https://www.apple.com/support/systemstatus/


----------



## iJof (30 Octobre 2018)

Oui j’ai vu ça aussi mais aucun de mes mails ne part sur mon iPhone, et un ami a le même problème.


----------



## zewolf92 (30 Octobre 2018)

iJof a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Impossible pour moi d’envoyer un mail avec mon compte iCloud. Est-ce un problème individuel ou une panne générale ?
> 
> Merci.


Bonsoir,
je m'arrache les yeux depuis 18h30 à ce sujet et je constate avec un peu de soulagement que je ne suis pas seul..  
Bon, il n'y a plus qu'a patienter.


----------



## r e m y (30 Octobre 2018)

Ah... je constate la meme chose.
Mes emails ne partent pas via les serveurs iCloud...


----------



## iJof (30 Octobre 2018)

Par contre solution provisoire : ça fonctionne sur iCloud.com


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir

Pourquoi passez vous par le serveur iCloud?


----------



## zewolf92 (30 Octobre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Pourquoi passez vous par le serveur iCloud?


C'est la configuration par défaut tout simplement.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2018)

zewolf92 a dit:


> C'est la configuration par défaut tout simplement.


Ah non

j'envoi mes email avec mon compte "Orange , Sfr, Bouygues  etc " pas vous ?


----------



## zewolf92 (30 Octobre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah non
> 
> j'envoi mes email avec mon compte "Orange , Sfr, Bouygues  etc " pas vous ?


Et bien non, sur mobileme depuis plus de 10ans et c'est ma première panne.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2018)

zewolf92 a dit:


> Et bien non, sur mobileme depuis plus de 10ans et c'est ma première panne.


Ah ok je ne comprenais pas 
j'ai aussi un email mais je ne l'utilise pas


----------



## flotow (30 Octobre 2018)

ici ça fait une semaine que mon Windows Phone ne veut plus envoyer sur iCloud


----------



## Le docteur (31 Octobre 2018)

J’ai eu des emmêlements à foison sur tous mes comptes depuis plusieurs semaines. Les smtp aux fraises sur Free et sur iCloud.


----------



## Daffy44 (31 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,

Pb résolu....mais on ne sait pas ce qui s’est passé ...
Sur les sites de monitoring 
- iCloud ... pas de pb...
- Orange... pas de pb...

Bref tout est ok et pourtant nous étions nombreux à avoir un pb d’envoi des mails iCloud hier soir de 17-17:30 à 22-23h...
Un peu pénible de ne pas avoir de sérieuse info quand il y’a un incident....

Perso pour moi
Mail iCloud via macOS Sierra et sur Mojave et sur iPad iPhone sous iOS 12 
Connexion via fibre orange région Nantaise
Tout comme en 4G sosh\orange.

Alors quid d’Apple ou d’orange... nul ne le sait...enfin... personne ne le dit en tout cas...


----------



## r e m y (31 Octobre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah non
> 
> j'envoi mes email avec mon compte "Orange , Sfr, Bouygues  etc " pas vous ?



Et quand tu envoies via le smtp de orange, par exemple, tu retrouves bien tes emails envoyés dans la boîte "envoyés" sur ton compte iCloud ?
Parce que moi, quand je ne passe pas par le smtp.me.com, mais par celui d'orange (comme hier soir pour faire partir mes mails), je ne retrouve pas les emails envoyés sur le compte iCloud (et donc je perds l'avantage de la synchronisation imap sur mes différents appareils).


----------



## zewolf92 (31 Octobre 2018)

Daffy44 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pb résolu....mais on ne sait pas ce qui s’est passé ...
> Sur les sites de monitoring
> ...


Bonjour,
visiblement, le problème était mondial vu le nombre de messages sur Twitter à ce sujet hier soir. Le bouzin est reparti, une fois sans doute la foule des soirs de MAJ et Keynote repartie.


----------



## r e m y (31 Octobre 2018)

Phénomène mondial mais qui est passé totalement inaperçu d'Apple, qui a aucun moment n'a rapporté le moindre incident sur sa page de statut des services... ☹️


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Et quand tu envoies via le smtp de orange, par exemple, tu retrouves bien tes emails envoyés dans la boîte "envoyés" sur ton compte iCloud ?
> Parce que moi, quand je ne passe pas par le smtp.me.com, mais par celui d'orange (comme hier soir pour faire partir mes mails), je ne retrouve pas les emails envoyés sur le compte iCloud (et donc je perds l'avantage de la synchronisation imap sur mes différents appareils).



Je vais regarder cela  mais je pense pas


----------



## fgfdgd (1 Novembre 2018)

iJof a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Impossible pour moi d’envoyer un mail avec mon compte iCloud. Est-ce un problème individuel ou une panne générale ?
> 
> Merci.


pareil de mon coté es tu chez Orange?


----------



## bidibout (2 Novembre 2018)

Moi j'ai de gros soucis avec iCloud Mail, un mail m'a été envoyé dimanche je l'ai reçu mercredi et là ce soir deux mails que l'on m'a envoyés j'en reçois aucuns. Par contre ceux que j'envoie partent bien, il y a bien un message d'état du service sur la page d'Apple qui indique un soucis mais ils parlent de ralentissements c'est tout. D'autres ont remarqué cela ?

J'ai également essayé directement via le site internet et c'est pareil. Curieusement je reçois les mails d'Apple puisque lors de ma connexion à iCloud depuis un PC j'ai reçu un mail d'avertissement de connexion.


----------



## bidibout (2 Novembre 2018)

Certains mails semblent arriver quand même mais avec plusieurs heures de retard mais j'en ai encore deux dans la nature.


----------

